# Anyone familiar with the Sigma 14mm f/2.8 EX Aspherical HSM?



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 18, 2012)

I have an opportunity to buy a 2nd hand Sigma 14mm for a low price. As I like ultra wide lenses, I find it attractive.

Problem is, I can't find many reviews of the lens, and those I did are from owners of film cameras, and say little beyond the lens having very low barrel distortion (at least for an ultra wide lens).

Anyone has experience with this lens, and can tell a bit more about the pros & cons of this lens?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 18, 2012)

How low a price are we talking? If it's something you can easily afford in case it's not that great, go for it. Heck, if it's $300-400 I'd probably take it, as long as the glass was clean and in good shape. Consider it an opportunity to write a full review of it for us


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 19, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> How low a price are we talking? If it's something you can easily afford in case it's not that great, go for it. Heck, if it's $300-400 I'd probably take it, as long as the glass was clean and in good shape. Consider it an opportunity to write a full review of it for us



Beside missing the accessories (sold with nothing but the caps), it's in very good condition. Glass is clean, & autofocus works. Looking w/ zoom on 5Dmk2 LCD & quick look on computer screen, photos look good.

[I make a point of keeping everything including the box, it seems a lot of used lenses are sold to shops with nothing but the caps.]

I'm buying the lens from a store, and the price is U.S.$500 + the local equivalent of sales tax. For comparison, new lenses are often sold around here for 5%-10% more than U.S. prices (before taxes).


A review? I would upload a few photos (I'm planning on nature & architecture, will consider requests) taken w/ 5Dmk2 (anyone interested in photos taken with 600D?), and leave writing accompanying text of both the lens & my photography skills to the critics.


----------



## dturano (May 19, 2012)

Came across this, not sure if you found it already:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/lenses/14-vs-16.shtml

http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=75

think this is canon 14mm didn't check link, just searched google, not safe for work from brief viewing, nothing crazy but has some nudity, FYI
http://photo.net/equipment/canon/fun-at-14

used $240:
http://compare.ebay.com/like/120907170876?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/198

http://www.completedigitalphotography.com/?p=327

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=376092&page=4

http://www.photographyreview.com/cat/lenses/35mm-primes/sigma/14mm-f-2-8-ex-aspherical-hsm/prd_84583_3111crx.aspx

Hope it helps, I recently went FF and on my 7d the 10-20 was really wide for me, the 10mm was 16mm equivalent,

can someone provide a picture aknowledgingt the difference, 16mm (10-20mm on crop) vs. 14mm on FF?

Im curious as to how different the 16mm (10-20mm) is, i sold my sigma 10-20mm 3.5 in part to go FF so I havent tried anything wider than the 24-105mm or 24-70mm. I had the 17-55mm on a 7d so Im really interested in how 14mm looks compared to the 16mm i have tried, 2mm may not seem wider but on the wide end it may be a lot.

Please post if you have access - 14mm on FF and 16mm on FF or crop so i can see what the 2mm difference means in real live. Also is 16mm on FF or Crop display any more or less distortion?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (May 19, 2012)

dturano said:


> Came across this, not sure if you found it already:



Thanks! Came across some of those, but definitely not all



dturano said:


> Please post if you have access - 14mm on FF and 16mm on FF or crop so i can see what the 2mm difference means in real live. Also is 16mm on FF or Crop display any more or less distortion?



I have a Canon 17-40mm, and I'll try to get a Sigma 12-24mm mkII on loan from a friend.


----------

